# Catalytic converters



## dennis2433 (Jun 10, 2009)

Has anyone had the converters plugged and what did you do? I have been quoted $3400 to $4000 to fix. Both converters come to $1850 just for pats. Thanks Dennis


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: Catalytic converters (dennis2433)*

Go to a good exhaust shop and you should expect a realistic price around a 1/10th of that quote.


----------



## UNFw8fourmotion (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeh that is a insane high quote i got an entire custom exhaust, header to tips with high flow cats silverline mufflers and magnaflow tips for under 3k


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: (UNFw8fourmotion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UNFw8fourmotion* »_Yeh that is a insane high quote i got an entire custom exhaust, header to tips with high flow cats silverline mufflers and magnaflow tips for under 3k

You spent $3k on an exhaust system for a W8 Passat? I want to hear that sound. Any clips?


----------

